# Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen



## posengucker (7. März 2004)

Hallo Fischersleut,

im Anschluß an unser AB-Treffen bei Lenzibald ist eine Woche (5. - 11. Juli) Fischen in Per/Ungarn geplant.

Wer von Euch ist denn mit von der Partie und folgende Möglichkeiten der Unterbringung gäbe es:

Hütte:
Es ist ein Kühlschrank vorhanden, "Dusche", WC Waschbecken und Strom, pro Hütte ca 5 BEtten und noch Platz für 3-4 Schlafsäcke.

Zelt: eigenes oder eine kleine Zeltstadt am Teich

Motel in unmittelbarer Nähe.

Ich werde im Mai ein Wochenende runter fahren und die Reservierungen bekanntgeben. Wer sich anschließen will ist herzlich willkommen.

Nun bitte um Reservierungen mit Angabe der Unterkunft und Dauer des Aufenthaltes.

lg
Pogu

P.S: Werde morgen noch einige Fotos von den letzten Sessions reinstellen.


----------



## gismowolf (7. März 2004)

Hallo Pogu!
Nachdem ich erst 5 Tage vor dem Boardtreffen vom Fischen über dem Polarkreis zurückkomme,muß ich leider passen.Außer es gibt dann die Firma nicht mehr,wo ich meine Brötchen verdiene,aber dann stell ich halt mein Zelt auf!#h


----------



## rob (7. März 2004)

ich bin dabei pogu!is doch klar.
wenn die hütten nicht so teuer sind und urgemütlich dann teil ma uns sowas!
hab aber mit einer zeltstadt auch kein porblem:m
man was wird das für ein geniales jahr!!!!!!#h#h

p.s.pogu : hab mit dem andy gesprochen.der meint eventuell hätte er um die zeit ein häuserl am po für uns.aber einen platz fürs zelt hat er immer.boote gibt es nur noch klasse 1 also die kleineren.eigenes boot ist auch erlaubt.er meint aber das ich da mit meinem 6pserl nicht weit komm.
wenn du bock hast dann fahr ma halt auf spartanisch wenn ned dann buchen wir für sebtember.er sagt das is a gute zeit und da wäre auch noch alles zu haben.


----------



## Baitrunner (7. März 2004)

De Ehre

Bin dabei logo.


Da fährt mein Dad auch mit sagt er 


Werd noch meinen Spezi fragen weil der möcht eigentlich auch mitfahren.

Hütte teil ma uns eh kloar.


Wann wirs mal wieder richtig Sommer ............

#h


----------



## fischerwahn (7. März 2004)

oper8or und ich sind natürlich live dabei - 

kommen aber erst am weekend (donnerstag 8th juli nach) und werden zu 99% campen..

greets/julian


----------



## Jani Brandl (14. März 2004)

Kann leider nit!S****ss Schule!


----------



## posengucker (18. März 2004)

Kurze Übersicht, wer dzt aller mit von der Partie ist:

Rob,
Baitrunner (+2 Personen)
Fischerwahn,
Oper8or,
Pogu,

Dzt. würden wir mit einer Hütte auskommen, wenn nicht alle direkt am Steg vor der Hütte fischen wollen. Es gibt aber angrenzde Stege. Der Weg zum gekühlten Apfelsaft ist halt etwas weiter. Die Stege liegen aber in Wurfweite:q 

lg
Pogu


----------



## posengucker (18. März 2004)

Hier ein Bild von der Hütte:


----------



## posengucker (18. März 2004)

Blick vom Nebensteg auf Hütte:


----------



## posengucker (18. März 2004)

Morgenstimmung:


----------



## posengucker (18. März 2004)

6 Kilo Amur:


----------



## rob (18. März 2004)

leiwi!!!schöner armur!!
da bekomm ich schon richtig lust!!
die hütten schauen aber seeeehr gemütlich aus..lach....aber wir fischen ja nur
fahr später nach rasdorf am teich...hoff ich hab so viel glück wie du!
karpfen und zander stehen am plan:m


----------



## posengucker (18. März 2004)

Na dann ein kräftiges Petri Heil, Rob.

Ich fahr am Nachmittag auch ans Dichtwasser.

lg
Pogu


----------



## fischerwahn (26. März 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

@posengucker - gibts von Pèr eigentlich eine homepage?

lieg ich mit der karte richtig ?
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse....al=&scale=500000&multimap.x=293&multimap.y=85


----------



## posengucker (29. März 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

Hallo Fischerwahn,

eine eigene Homepage haben die nicht. Bin damals durch Zufall auf eine Seite gestossen, wo ein paar Bilder von Per drinnen waren.

Mit der Karte liegst Du goldrichtig.

lg
Pogu


----------



## fischerwahn (29. März 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

jo fein - die m1 runter dann sind von wien ja nur 1,5 stunden - sehr gut


----------



## posengucker (29. März 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

Du hast halt die große Unbekannte Grenzaufenthalt. Die längste Wartezeit bis jetzt 1,5 Std, aber Gott sei Dank bei der Rückreise.

lg
Pogu


----------



## sebastian (30. März 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

Da werd ich noch einen fetten Verband am Kopf tragen am 11 Juni


----------



## fischerwahn (30. März 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

what sebastian - wieso machst`n sowas


----------



## fischerwahn (30. März 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

achja pogu wir sehen uns ja wohl am weekend "codename: altenwörth"


----------



## sebastian (31. März 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

Wegen den Ohren, aber ich bin ja kein extrem Fischer. Ich will gemütlich am Steg sitzen und meine Hechte fangen


----------



## Jani Brandl (31. März 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

Wat is los Seb?


----------



## sebastian (31. März 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

Ach nix ich will das jezt nicht so lange schreiben


----------



## Jani Brandl (1. April 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

Ja


----------



## posengucker (7. April 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

Hallo leute,

leider Gottes muß ich die Angelwoche in Per um eine Woche verschieben.
Neuer Termin:
12.7.2004 bis 18.7.2004.

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt den Termin umplanen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (7. April 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

naj......gut ich bin dabei:m


----------



## fischerwahn (7. April 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

uijeee................ das wird schwierig :[ mal checken


----------



## posengucker (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

Hallo Leute,

Hiobsbotschaft aus Per. So wie ich den Vermieter verstanden habe, sind die Teiche voriges Jahr gekippt und es gibt nur noch Karauschen und Zwergwelse  :c 

Wer weiß eine Alternative: guter Welsbestand und Nachtfischen erlaubt.

Ich habe mal von einer Angelanlage mit zugehörigen Donaualtarm in Mohacs gehört. Weiters gäbe es noch Orfü.
Wer weiß Näheres?


lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

mhhh freunde von mir fahren immer an die theis nach thisza füreth(???ob man das so schreibt?)
zum welsfischen...da gibt es auch ein hotel,boote und guide.soll nicht so teuer sein bis auf die guides........mhhhhh die theis soll echt genial sein.wollt ich immer schon hin.
ich werd dich morgen mal anrufen zum reden..wegen oktober und überhaupt...bin noch so fertig vom abkarpfentreffen:c
servas rob


----------



## Oper8or (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

sagt euch der velence see etwas - soll ziemlich fischreich sein - aber ach viel los


----------



## fischerwahn (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

vielleicht hilft des *DO DA DO* bei der suche nach einer destination

"Ossiacher See, Kärnten
This is a well known big-carp venue. Lake record stands with a fish of 29 kg...." und den meine freunde kann ich bezeugen... gefangen im revier von [EDIT]weber[EDIT] beim tiebeleinlauf (mehr sag i nit... war ein grosser ramtam damals)


----------



## posengucker (9. August 2004)

*AW: Per, Fischwoche nach dem AB-Treffen*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe erfahren, was in Per passiert ist. 

Der Teich wurde verkauft, die Hütten weggerissen und das schlimmste: die Teiche wurden abgelassen und alle Fische, bis auf Karauschen und Zwergwelse, wurden verkauft  :e .

Der ganze Altbestand ist weg  :c .

Wird wohl einige Jahre dauern, bis sich dort wieder ein halbwegs akzeptabler Bestand bilden wird.

lg
Pogu


----------

